# I hate my scape and I can't aquascape so...



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't give you any help with plant selection, but my advice is to look at tanks you like an work out why you like them. Try and use these things in your tank.

Also have a plan. Do you want to use rocks? It looks as though you do, so find some rocks. Find plenty of interesting rocks. If you can make sure they are all the same type. But that is not critical as long as they work in with each other.

Find more than you will need.

Then work on your layout. Forget your plants until you have a hardscape. But just remember when you do your hardscape that plants will overgrow some of the rock. 

Look up information on the golden ratio or the rule of thirds. this will give you some pointers. 

It is often easier to use a cardboard box with the front cut out nearly to the base with some sand of potting mix etc. in it. this lets you play around with rocks etc. without worrying about glass and trying to take photos without reflection so you can show us how you are going. 

Work out a design you like the work out how and what to plant.

Good luck.

Lindsay


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

For the more carpeted effect, I think your best bet will be Glossotigma with your setup. If you like the look of a grass carpet, try dwarf hair grass. Both do ok under low-mid light conditions.

As for scaping, the post above me was a perfect explanation. The last tank I just set up look me roughly 2 hours to get a hardscape I was half way pleased with then 2 weeks later I found an awesome piece of driftwood and it put me back at square one WITH all my plants already in :angryfire

So know exactly what you want, make a plan, find more materials than you need and you'll have plenty to work with. Take your time and it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks so much, defiantly helped. I know what I want and what I like. Those tanks above have maybe 2 or 3 different species of plants but its so simple and etiquette that I love them.

I guess I'm going to be posting most of my plants for sale on here and then going to get some rocks and possibly DW.

Do you guys think the glosso would actually work? I thought that it was a high light plant. Also what other carpet plants will do good and spread fast in my tank?

Thanks so far!


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Thanks so much, defiantly helped. I know what I want and what I like. Those tanks above have maybe 2 or 3 different species of plants but its so simple and etiquette that I love them.
> 
> I guess I'm going to be posting most of my plants for sale on here and then going to get some rocks and possibly DW.
> 
> ...


Instead of glosso, try HC, it has smaller leaves than glosso, but it's suitable for medium light setups. Definitely do the dry start method, it helps you grow a faster, easier carpet with low matinence. IMO driftwood definitely is a great choice for a hardscape, but you must choose th appropriate shape for your tank. If you are looking to get driftwood, look for curvy and branchy pieces of driftwood. Why not get both driftwood and stones? If they both have interesting textures and natural, complementing colors, they should work well together. You should be able to find suitable stones around rivers, parks, or even your backyard.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Are glosso and hc my only options? I love them both but I would be glad to hear all of my options.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

Check this website out. It's a guide to Iwagumi, there is plenty of great information about the rule of thirds and how different rock placement is more appealing to the eye. It always helps when I'm rescaping :]

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/articles/tips-techniques/iwagumi-aquascapes-introduction


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Are glosso and hc my only options? I love them both but I would be glad to hear all of my options.


What about hair grass? It could look good depending on your scape.

Linds


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

I just started this tank on Friday. Hemianthus Cuba in front and Amazon Micro Sword with Dwarf Saggitaria in the back








ADA New Amazonia soil


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

For some people, rock arrangement seems to come pretty naturally and they can get a good looking scape going in their first few tries. I am not one of those people. On my first 3 tries, I basically gave up and it showed in my final design. I figured if the plants were lush, it won't matter, but it did.

My biggest mistake was not buying enough rock. When you are new to this, it's much easier to have more options as you often don't know what you are looking for. I was buying more expensive stone at first but found some really cheap stuff that really helped me gain direction. Instead of having 25lb to work with, I found some stone that was 4 or 8 _cents_ per lb. I was able to pick and choose from 150 lb of stone while spending quite a bit less. I ended up with over 250lbs of the stuff over time which made life easier. I wouldn't recommend going that overboard on a 10 gallon as you may just confuse yourself but I would atleast go double, if you are not using super expensive stone or don't mind soaking up that cost for future scapes/changes. 

Second mistake, not finding rocks with both good shape and texture. I found stuff with one or the other but not both. Good shape is more important that good texture, IMO, but both really make the tank pop.

Lastly, just mess around for awhile. Use some old substrate or just sand and make a scape whenever you get time. Even if you make what you think is a masterpiece, ruin it, as you will find you only get better over time.


I am a musician that writes 100% of my material. The best advice I can give a beginning musician is to make a lot of songs when you are first starting, rather than perfecting your first or second song. You learn so much more quickly when you have to come up with more than a single idea and make it perfect. Me, not having much skill in visual arts, makes this necessary for me. I can see what I like but can't visualize my own "works". I can read all day about techniques but the practice is what helps me. The more scapes I tried, the more materials I had, and the more patience I gained, my scapes reflected that. Just buy an extra 10 gallon and start playing around. You will get way better as you do a few scapes and look at what you like and don't like.


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> For some people, rock arrangement seems to come pretty naturally and they can get a good looking scape going in their first few tries. I am not one of those people. On my first 3 tries, I basically gave up and it showed in my final design. I figured if the plants were lush, it won't matter, but it did.
> 
> My biggest mistake was not buying enough rock. When you are new to this, it's much easier to have more options as you often don't know what you are looking for. I was buying more expensive stone at first but found some really cheap stuff that really helped me gain direction. Instead of having 25lb to work with, I found some stone that was 4 or 8 _cents_ per lb. I was able to pick and choose from 150 lb of stone while spending quite a bit less. I ended up with over 250lbs of the stuff over time which made life easier. I wouldn't recommend going that overboard on a 10 gallon as you may just confuse yourself but I would atleast go double, if you are not using super expensive stone or don't mind soaking up that cost for future scapes/changes.
> 
> ...


Good advice.

Instead of buying another tank you can make a fake on with an open front from cardboard. It makes it easy to quickly and safely change it. You can make a scape in no time in a spare 5 min this way. If you like it take a photo. If not start again. 

While you can make boring rocks interesting it is easier to start with interesting rocks and lots of them. 

Lindsay


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Farmer said:


> Good advice.
> 
> Instead of buying another tank you can make a fake on with an open front from cardboard. It makes it easy to quickly and safely change it. You can make a scape in no time in a spare 5 min this way. If you like it take a photo. If not start again.
> 
> ...


The only reason I suggested another tank is that it's a 10 gallon which can easily be had new for $10 and not all that hard to find for free. But anything works.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

I've read up and asked afew people and I was told the HC would grow taller in medium light rather than spread out like in high light. Is this true? I really want to have a lush carpet. I'm stuck in-between the glosso and HC. Could I do them both as a mix or would that look weird?


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> The only reason I suggested another tank is that it's a 10 gallon which can easily be had new for $10 and not all that hard to find for free. But anything works.


Yes, you're right. But the cost was not as much why I suggested what I did. It is a lot harder to scape in a glass tank than in an open front box. Glass is also easily broken and scratched and is harder to take photographs through. 

Lindsay


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I've read up and asked afew people and I was told the HC would grow taller in medium light rather than spread out like in high light. Is this true? I really want to have a lush carpet. I'm stuck in-between the glosso and HC. Could I do them both as a mix or would that look weird?


That would be interesting to see. However if it works the same as terrestrial plants then one will often out compete the other and you'll end up with one eventually. I suppose at least that way you will know which one is better suited.

Lindsay


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

though 10G is a bit small for what i'm going to suggest but here goes - if you can get your hands on hemianthus micranthemoides aka HM aka Pearl Weed. Chop off the root system of the stem plants and simply let it just float on the tank which of course has light on top. Let it be there for one/two weeks (daily fert dosing is advised in the waterline though) of floating you will observe nodal roots coming out from throughout the whole stem body, now simply use this to plant it as a carpet instead of a stem. Post water fill up and initial growth you need to trim all vertical shoots that you will get from the stems, in approximately 3 weeks the plant will train itself to grow as a carpet. 

Using HM this way serves two purpose - 1) carpet formation is faster as it's originally a stem plant 2) since it's a stem it's requirements won't be as high as glosso/HC which at times for someone new to carpet is troublesome. 

Cons - 1) might be a tad big leaf size-wise for 10G but if regularly pruned will stay good.. 

hope this helps - BTW - it's a tried and tested method an' does great as a conventional alternative to the common carpets.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

I've started to sell some of my current plants FS: Plants % Gravel and i've been looking at all of my options. Dwarf Hairgrass seems to be another one that might work.

Whats you guys opinion on Dwarf Hairgrass in my tank?


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I've started to sell some of my current plants FS: Plants % Gravel and i've been looking at all of my options. Dwarf Hairgrass seems to be another one that might work.
> 
> Whats you guys opinion on Dwarf Hairgrass in my tank?


It would be good to see your tank. I can only really comment from an looks perspective and I haven't seen what your scape is like to comment. Can you grow Dwarf Hairgrass? Probably. Will it look good? I have no idea.

Lindsay


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't have my hardscape yet, I'm still trying to sell the plants that are currently in there.


----------

